# Police arrested for possession of marijuana. What to do?



## Ryandemeo (Oct 6, 2015)

Last week, I found one of my best friend using medical marijuana. When I asked him, he told me that he use it for medical purposes. But yesterday police raided his house and found him with marijuana. They arrested him and going to charge him for the possession of marijuana. I want to save him from this case. I already told this to one of my uncle and he guaranteed to discuss it with his lawyers Kostman and Pyzer in Toronto. But I think he will be charged because possession of marijuana is a big crime in Canada. What should I do? Looking forward to your advice.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Possession of marijuana is not a big crime in Canada unless someone is dealing pot. If the cops raided his house they did so for either A) an unrelated crime and just happened to find pot or B) because he was dealing.

The cops are not raiding the house of anyone who smokes it casually or who uses it for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Ourdon (Jul 15, 2015)

What Colchar said. 

Keep your ass (and the rest of you) out of it.


----------



## stacymartel1001 (Oct 12, 2015)

Well the best thing is to keep a low profile. Do not carry banned substances with you while you are partying or clubbing. 
Now the only thing remains is get a lawyer and try to get out of this situation ASAP


----------

